# Very Late Request for Advice, How Things Are and Where They Should Go



## HunterBliss (May 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! I can't believe I haven't been active on any photography forums until now. I look forward to exchanging ideas with everyone!

So I thought I would give a status report on my progress as a photographer and maybe get some feedback from those of you who have traveled further down the path. 

I did about 7 months of travel/commercial photography for a small start-up where I worked, and it really ignited my desire for photography (and philosophy). Since doing that job, my goals in life have slowly changed quite significantly. 

Then after deciding to continue my journey and study (non-related to photography) at a new university in Stuttgart in preparation for my next country of residence, I began working independently. To explore the world of photography I offered people free real estate shootings and even landed a few event gigs through the local classifieds. I was freshly introduced to the very satisfying management-client side of photography.

I eventually, perhaps mistakenly without having assistant experience under a pro, decided to take on a small wedding. That was quite a disaster and I'm still dealing with the fallout. (Very poor treatment and it soured my first wedding experience and relationship with the couple) The photos seemed great but the bride hated them and the whole situation is very awkward. And despite seeing financial advantage in wedding photography, my first impression hasn't been pleasant.

Then recently I was offered my first paid real estate shoot. I was very grateful for the opportunity seeing as the house was a fantastic portfolio piece. I really enjoyed the whole process and both sides were ecstatic with the results. 

Now I find myself interested in real estate photography, seeking more literary education (currently reading Fast Track Photographer), and perhaps curious to try further fields to see how I like them. But I'm not really sure what I should do at the moment. I am working quite hard at securing more real estate opportunities, but would also like to see what else is enjoyable. In the field of real estate itself I also need more specific help, which I might post later. 

If you'd like to see any of my work so far, you can check out mrhunterbliss.com. Comments are appreciated.

I would be grateful for any general observations, helpful feedback or questions on my summary so far. I unfortunately don't have many photographer friends or guides to help me, so this forum seems like a great opportunity to learn from greater minds.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2016)

First and foremost, if you can make money in the real-estate photography market, go for it!  In my area every realtor I've talked to is perfectly happy with their cell 'phone snaps and sees NO value in shelling out $500 for quality images.  That said, while your images are off to a good start I see many areas for improvement.  Most notably your images have an overall, general under-exposure.  You've done a very good job of ensuring that windows aren't blown out (a very common rookie mistake), but at the expense of losing exposure inside.  It looks as though you've relied strictly on ambient lighting.  This is a VERY limiting method.

In your series on the blue house, you show the view outside the windows very clearly.  Unless the client specifically asked for that, I would avoid such sharp focus when the view is nothing more than a brick wall and a drain pipe.  Additionally, you need to pay more attention to cleaning up the rooms.   In the Villa you have the little office with a VERY messy desk.  In the blue house, you have the kitchen scene with heavy black appliance cords snaking up the wall.  I think the office image would have been MUCH stronger were it tidied up, and removing the black cords would have made the kitchen appear cleaner.

As far as the business aspect of it, I can't really offer much help.  I have NO idea what does or doesn't work in Germany, nor what is in demand or what is popular/expected.  I will say it sounds like a great time, and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## HunterBliss (May 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> First and foremost, if you can make money in the real-estate photography market, go for it!  In my area every realtor I've talked to is perfectly happy with their cell 'phone snaps and sees NO value in shelling out $500 for quality images.  That said, while your images are off to a good start I see many areas for improvement.  Most notably your images have an overall, general under-exposure.  You've done a very good job of ensuring that windows aren't blown out (a very common rookie mistake), but at the expense of losing exposure inside.  It looks as though you've relied strictly on ambient lighting.  This is a VERY limiting method.
> 
> In your series on the blue house, you show the view outside the windows very clearly.  Unless the client specifically asked for that, I would avoid such sharp focus when the view is nothing more than a brick wall and a drain pipe.  Additionally, you need to pay more attention to cleaning up the rooms.   In the Villa you have the little office with a VERY messy desk.  In the blue house, you have the kitchen scene with heavy black appliance cords snaking up the wall.  I think the office image would have been MUCH stronger were it tidied up, and removing the black cords would have made the kitchen appear cleaner.
> 
> As far as the business aspect of it, I can't really offer much help.  I have NO idea what does or doesn't work in Germany, nor what is in demand or what is popular/expected.  I will say it sounds like a great time, and wish you the best of luck.


I agree! Most of the business help I need in realty deals with packaging the offer in a way that attracts people. I'm working with my flatmate who is an industrial salesman, but for every 20 realtors only one is willing to pay anything. 

And I really, really appreciate the feedback on my pictures! I also heard from someone else that some pictures seemed dark. I actually have ~20 different exposures for rooms, but I think I've been practicing the bad habit of dark pictures- one of the disadvantages of no feedback from other photographers. And cleaning up is a great idea too, I will definitely keep that in mind on the next shoot. 

And the German market is indeed a little special. I might argue though that Germans aren't known for their marketing skills and being an American photographer/graphic designers seems to be useful so far. It seems the US's reputation is good for that purpose. [emoji6]


----------



## Designer (May 19, 2016)

HunterBliss said:


> .. decided to take on a small wedding. That was quite a disaster and I'm still dealing with the fallout. (Very poor treatment and it soured my first wedding experience and relationship with the couple) The photos seemed great but the bride hated them and the whole situation is very awkward.


They treated you badly?  The horrors!  You could try to make it up to them.  Ask them to re-enact the wedding, including inviting all the guests, and you hire a professional photographer and pay him yourself.  That might help smooth things over.  

As for not getting many takers in the Realestate market, you could try making your photographs look like they might be worth $500.  Then the customers will hire you.  

Oh, and have fun with it!


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 19, 2016)

Your website comes across to me as very narcissistic which is off putting. The images in my opinion don't really add up to much more than average shots and I agree most seem rather underexposed.


----------



## dennybeall (May 19, 2016)

Interesting compositions, I like quite a few of them. Many need MORE LIGHT!!, especially to make the subject stand out more from the background..
Please, PLEASE be very careful twirling that steel wool!! We recently had some idiot photographer burn down a National Historic Building because he wanted to have it in the background of his photo.


----------

